
May the App Store Be with You - agronaut
https://medium.com/@benricem/may-the-app-store-be-with-you-83edf39299d2
======
rloc
1% paid conversion rate when featured, that's really low. 6% for free
downloads is not that high either.

This reminds us how hard it is to earn decent revenue from app stores.

